# Injector Pump Problems...contact "thepumpguysc"



## lonewolfharley (Apr 20, 2017)

Just want to have a shout out to "thepumpguysc" for all his help w/ my injector pump problems.

I posted a thread about problems w/ my 1971 Ford 4500 diesel backhoe that wouldn't run. The problem was it wasn't getting fuel to the injectors. "Thepumpguysc" immediately started offering me advice on the proper bleeding technique and fuel filter issues that could be causing the problem. He also sent me an exploded view & parts list for my style pump to help me trouble-shoot. Finally, I cried uncle and posted a thread about trying to find someone who could rebuild my pump or where I might find a replacement pump. Only then did "thepumpguysc" inform me he could overhaul my pump. He never tried to steer me in that direction until I had tried all the other possible fixes first. He also offered to test my injectors for free. He gave me a very reasonable price for the overhaul. However, once he broke down my pump and saw the damage, he knew it was going to cost more to fix than the basic overhaul. Instead of just going ahead w/ the rebuild and charging for the needed replacement parts, he started searching to see if he could find a replacement pump for less money than the repair to my pump. He did and immediately sent me an email informing me of my options. It very refreshing to find someone who goes above & beyond to help out other people and puts other peoples' interest before their own. 


I highly recommend "thepumpguysc" to anyone having any kind of fuel problem issues. He's very knowledgeable and very, very honest.


Thanks again "thepumpguysc" for all your help.


----------

